# Skeeter Pee bottling alternatives



## RussR (Apr 8, 2012)

I know there's some discussion about this already in the forum, but not all in one place and hard to read through all the other good advice for just this.

I am almost done my first batch of SP and looking for alternative bottling options. I have some friends who want me to call them the minute it's bottled, so I don't think it's going to last long. I agree that beer bottles would be great, but I don't have any, nor do I have a bottle capper or the caps, etc. In keeping with the minimal cost of making SP, I don't want to buy any more things than I have to.

I could of course put it in normal wine bottles with corks, but was looking for other alternatives given that it's not going to be around very long.

Looking for advice on the following, which I either have or can easily get:

Normal screw-top wine bottles?
Screw-top "wine cooler" bottles?
Larger screw-top wine bottles like the Carlo Rossi 1.5l mini-jugs with the wide mouth?
Gatorade bottles?
Water bottles?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 8, 2012)

If it's going to vanish quickly, I'd just use the screw tops (wine bottles and/or Rossi jugs). I usually put some of mine in Mason jars so everyone can start with their own glass.


----------



## Arne (Apr 9, 2012)

My local brew store had a wine on tap thing. Looked like a small trash can with plastic bladder inside. Fill it up and put the spigot in, add to your glass as you want. Think it holds a gal. and a half or so. It lasts quite a while if you put it in the reefer. That is if you don't tap it too much. LOL, Arne.


----------



## jmyers63 (Apr 9, 2012)

I bottled my last batch in old 10 oz soda bottles with crown caps. Nice serving size and any something most people to see anymore. And they fit in the antique Pepsi machine we have in our rec room !!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 9, 2012)

Use soda pop bottles for that short duration. Put in refrigerator afterwards. I'd do a couple wine bottles with corks for later on. Don't use it all up at once. 

Start another one too.


----------



## VineSwinger (Apr 9, 2012)

I used 1/2 gallon glass growlers with screw on caps for mine, even those seem to disappear fast.


----------



## MurphyTexas (Apr 10, 2012)

I make 6 gallon SP batches which end up at 5 gallons - because I taste as I go. I don't like to glass bottle SP (yet) so I have been corny kegging them. 5 kegs so far. Then I dispense into whatever is handy but water bottles seem to work just fine. This is SP so I am not into nice labels - but some on this forum have made very nice labels for SP! Again - short term SP - so I use water bottles that are PET1. I pour the purified water off into a carboy for future wine making and just fill the "clean" water bottles from my keg. a case of water costs what $3? IMHO when people have a water bottle in their hand they drink it like a water bottle rather than sipping a glass of wine.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 12, 2012)

Gallon jugs work fine if you're going to be drinking it with friends. A gallon doesn't last as long as I'd wish. You could also use 2 liter plastic pop bottles if you fridge it and drink it pretty quickly.


----------



## RussR (Apr 26, 2012)

Bottled it last night. Here's what my eclectic assortment of bottles looks like!

It has already been a big hit with my most reliable customers (coincidentally, also the ones who supplied the large liquor bottles). I do not expect it to last long. Needless to say I will start another batch soon. I am thinking of doing a strawberry wine next, so I hope the lees from that will make a good strawberry-lemonade pee.

Thanks for the recipe Lon!

Oh, and that's my 4-year old daughter's artwork on my workbench. I covered it with a white hardboard sheet so she could draw while I do stuff. She loves it, and so do I!


----------



## saucebag (May 25, 2012)

*plastic screw top pee...Love It!*

Correct what is wrong below:
1) i would use wine bottles/corks for long term storage of Pee
2) a glass/plastic liquor bottle with screw top would keep Pee for 1 month at room temp? 2 months in fridge?
3) Filling from a corny keg to a 20 oz. water bottle: is the carbonation when drinking minimal (similar to a mike's hard?) (i am pretty sure this is the greatest idea I have heard yet - for the lazy man, like myself....)
thanks


----------



## robie (May 25, 2012)

Looks good!

Good thing it is not going to last very long. Those water bottles are not meant for something with acid and alcohol. I'd give it less than 3 months.

As was mentioned earlier, the Wine-On-Tap system will work perfectly for you. I use it often for summer wines. Each bag can hold about 10 bottles and still fit in the holder. (Don't try to fit anymore than that in each bag.) The wine will last at least 6 months in the bag. I have kept wine in a bag for up to12 months and it was still OK, but that is not recommended.

When the wine goes fast, it sure saves from having to open so many bottles.


----------



## FTC Wines (May 25, 2012)

SB, I've done the first 2, Carlo Rossi jugs too in frige & I've put SP in 3&4 C.R. jugs & waxed sealed the screw tops & opened a year later &it was great! Roy


----------



## saucebag (May 25, 2012)

*more about wine-on-tap system*

so then with the wine-on-tap system, would you fill the first bladder with 1.8 gals ,and use to dispense and then also fill 2 more bladders with the remaining 3.2 gals (5 gal batch) and just store then future bladders at room temp? fridge? doesn't matter?

this seems like a great idea!! waaaaay easier than bottling....and you gotta love not bottling.... even though it is corona season and they are easy to score empty....

give me more about easier bottling!!!!


----------



## robie (May 25, 2012)

saucebag said:


> so then with the wine-on-tap system, would you fill the first bladder with 1.8 gals ,and use to dispense and then also fill 2 more bladders with the remaining 3.2 gals (5 gal batch) and just store then future bladders at room temp? fridge? doesn't matter?
> 
> this seems like a great idea!! waaaaay easier than bottling....and you gotta love not bottling.... even though it is corona season and they are easy to score empty....
> 
> give me more about easier bottling!!!!




That's the idea. Put one in the holder and the other two where it is as cool as possible. They are pretty bulky to put them in the frig, but I guess you could do that. I keep mine down in my basement. 

I have two holders. Each year I make a summer white and a summer red. It's a great system. Wine is pretty much gone by September.


----------



## saramc (May 26, 2012)

robie said:


> I have two holders.


 
Robie,
Do you order your bag-in-box system from an online vendor? If so, can you share vendor name? (Or if anyone is aware of the vendors who offer this system--most interested).

Thank you. Sara


----------



## Deezil (May 26, 2012)

saramc said:


> If so, can you share vendor name? (Or if anyone is aware of the vendors who offer this system--most interested).



George at Fine Vine Wines, a sponsor here, sells one, but since links work kinda funny on his site, ill tell ya how to find it. 

'Supplies' link, left bar > Bottles link, under Bottling Supplies > Scroll to the bottom.

Doug at Brew And Wine Supply, another sponsor here, offers the same set up


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 26, 2012)

Looks good RussR. But I think you lost one of your bottles of SP. I saw it laying along-side the highway. I picked it up for you. PM me your address and I'll ship it back to you.


----------



## aylamarie (May 27, 2012)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Looks good RussR. But I think you lost one of your bottles of SP. I saw it laying along-side the highway. I picked it up for you. PM me your address and I'll ship it back to you.



Lol that's just great!


----------



## Neviawen (May 27, 2012)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Looks good RussR. But I think you lost one of your bottles of SP. I saw it laying along-side the highway. I picked it up for you. PM me your address and I'll ship it back to you.



Eww. That doesn't look like SP...
\


----------



## RussR (May 27, 2012)

Thanks! I was wondering what happened to that one. Why don't you just keep it as my way of saying thanks. If you can let me know how the taste has held up in the sun, it would be appreciated. Can't wait to hear! 



Minnesotamaker said:


> Looks good RussR. But I think you lost one of your bottles of SP. I saw it laying along-side the highway. I picked it up for you. PM me your address and I'll ship it back to you.


----------



## MurphyTexas (May 28, 2012)

RussR. The PET1 plastic bottles are FINE (perfect) for short term SKEETER PEE consumption. The big issue I have with SP "gone bad" is AIR not PET1 plastic. When I put SP in a 3 liter glass bottle; there is a 3 day timeframe before the leftover SP gets a significant Bite from the O2 because I use minimal Campden tablets. Yes I corny keg SP and just fill smaller bottles for immediate consumption, however, from all the research I have read, PET1 is the best plastic to use. Think about it, ok? The LEMON concentrate is a PET1 plastic bottle so the ACID is not an issue, right? SP has a low alcohol content so this degradation isn't an issue either. Air (oxidation) seems to be the thing that gives SP a Bite so 16 oz water bottles filled to the top seems to me a great way to enjoy the summer. I just happened to take a SP water bottle w me to a social gathering. People just assumed it was one of those koolaid flavor packets added to water. I think I might go get some Poweraide PET1 bottles.


----------



## Sammyk (May 28, 2012)

FWIW I age in 1 gallon carboys and then when we need more I rack to 2 1/2 gallon carboys and cap and put them in the fridge.

Sometimes I do 2 different flavors at the same time and then use 4 of the 1/2 gallon carboys.


----------



## dbiker3 (May 29, 2012)

Has anyone here ever tried the Party Pig for their SP? We have a brewer here that sells there beer in one of the pigs (with deposit) and I have been considering picking a couple up for my homebrewing. I am just finishing up my first batch of pee and am thinking at the rate we go through it the pig may be something worth trying.


----------



## MurphyTexas (May 30, 2012)

Never really thought about a party pig. Go for it and let us know how it works out. There are used ones on Craigslist.


----------

